# Deer Season



## MechanicMatt (Nov 16, 2012)

Off to deer camp fellas, no electric, see ya'll Monday.


----------



## old 040 (Nov 16, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## tilenick (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck, hope you get a big 'un


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep best of luck, and be safe my friend.


----------



## stihlrookie (Nov 16, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> Off to deer camp fellas, no electric, see ya'll Monday.



Waaaaiiiitttt. You didn't ask what saw(s) you should take with you.


----------



## sgrizz (Nov 16, 2012)

good luck ! here in pa our season starts on the 26 of november.


----------



## Buffhunter (Nov 16, 2012)

*Good luck*

GOOD LUCK BROTHER!!!!!!! My season dont start till nov 30th!!!!!!! Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, here in the south, people move a bit slower so they open the deer season for a long time. Our gun season has been open for a month and stays open into January. Limit is 10 antlerless deer and 2 bucks. I have been too busy to hunt much this season. Saw two deer so far and they are both in the freezer. Our deer are small so it takes more of them to fill cache.


----------



## DEG305 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm off to hunt Bear in the morn. Then deer next week. And I'll be carrying my Echo cs 440 up front in the 4 wheeler


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2012)

OK!!!!

How many of you guys have at least cut up/off one part of a deer with a chainsaw???????????/

Be honest now!!!!!!!

Hoof/Antler/Whatever!!!!!


----------



## H 2 H (Nov 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> OK!!!!
> 
> How many of you guys have at least cut up/off one part of a deer with a chainsaw???????????/
> 
> ...



Never have :jester:

Use and axe a time or too but never a chain saw yet :jester:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> OK!!!!
> 
> How many of you guys have at least cut up/off one part of a deer with a chainsaw???????????/
> 
> ...



Lol. A fellow that used to rent off my dad would dehorn deer with a little chainsaw. I think it was a 180 Stihl. Hell, he'd have brain matter and skull all over him by the time he got them cut off. I never said he was all there. :msp_biggrin:

Our rifle season opens in the morn. I'm ready to hit it all day. I got permission to hunt a farm where were working right now. We've seen a pile of bucks in there. I did'nt think the guy would let us since we seen a stand in there but he said "go right ahead". :msp_w00t: I'm stoked.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> OK!!!!
> 
> How many of you guys have at least cut up/off one part of a deer with a chainsaw???????????/
> 
> ...


...................................................................

Never a chain saw, I use a bow saw or pruning saw to remove antlers and a machete to cut the rear leg bones.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 16, 2012)

When I shot my buffalo in Az they cut them in half with electric chainsaws. We had a few deer to skin,quarter and cut up one time and the heads came off with a little Stihl I think it was a MS250. Messy but it was quick. I didn't do the cutting but I did hold his beer.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## z71mike (Nov 16, 2012)

Got 2 weeks to heal up the knee surgery I had this morn. No treestand for me this year. I'll hafta stay low. Good luck everyone.


----------



## McC (Nov 16, 2012)

Fish, I use a big loper to cut the leg bones above the knee rather than a saw. It works great, but the cracking/crunching noise is a little disturbing. The buck I shot with my bow last week was too tough for the loper, so I had to use a bone saw.
Scott


----------



## rupedoggy (Nov 16, 2012)

Little trick I taught myself. Have someone hold back the ears and hold the antlers with your free hand. Cut straight down from behind the antlers to the tip of the nose with a small chain saw. Stand off to the side while you do this to avoid "splash". If you spray hose water onto the inside of the chain cover, after this, while the saw runs, it will clean out most of the problem.
Once antlers are free clean the bone side of debris, and salt it heavy. The hair side I spray with an aerosol can of bug spray. I use an old brush to get it down into the hair and coat it well. It will dry nice with the salt and the bug spray keeps the hair from moths, bugs etc. If you dry it in a warm or hot place the hair does not seem to slip. It will last a long time and look good on the barn wall or even inside the house.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck Matt and my other deer huntin brothers. Tis the season.


----------



## Buffhunter (Nov 16, 2012)

Never used a chainsaw but i will now this year!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:

But we always used a jarvis electric bone saw we run off a little generator in camp


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 18, 2012)

No shooters this weekend, we have a 3 point rule. But had a great time with my Dad and Uncle. There both getting older so the opening weekends together are getting a little more special every year. First year my pop didn't go in his stand, "Rather Push for you guys", than try to get up in that tree. No deer but still great time!!!

Don't worry fellas, my buddies farm is loaded with venison. But hunting on the farm is a bit different than getting away with the two golden oldies. Ohh Yeah tried out my new to me model 70 (pre '64) in .30-06. Shoots nice:msp_thumbup:


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 18, 2012)

Had to help someone carry a deer to the processor last week and the way they were skinning deer was amazing. All they had was one of those folding (what I call box cutter replaceable blade), lopers, and a battery powered sawzall (for removing antlers from skulls). The guys were under 5 min each from hanging to washing the finished product, I couldn't believe how fast they were doing it but they did have 30-40 stacked up.


----------



## Jules083 (Nov 18, 2012)

Darn hunters messed up a good firewood weekend for me. Couldn't cut, and its on my own property. 

It was youth gun this weekend, had 4 kids over with their parents. Nobody got anything, I was surprised. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 18, 2012)

Jules083 said:


> Darn hunters messed up a good firewood weekend for me. Couldn't cut, and its on my own property.
> 
> It was youth gun this weekend, had 4 kids over with their parents. Nobody got anything, I was surprised.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2



Had to rep ya for letting the kids hunt your land!


----------



## srb08 (Nov 18, 2012)

Jules083 said:


> Darn hunters messed up a good firewood weekend for me. Couldn't cut, and its on my own property.
> 
> It was youth gun this weekend, had 4 kids over with their parents. Nobody got anything, I was surprised.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2



I have the same problem, my son and a few of his friends come home to hunt. The best stands are around my wood lot. 
I don't deer hunt any more but would sure like to find a good flock of those flying Monkeys from the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 18, 2012)

My freezer is full from bow season and the one that got hit in front of my house last week and greeted me at my side door. I never used a chain saw on deer have used a sawzall many times.


----------



## hamish (Nov 18, 2012)

Our deer season ended just after sunset tonight. All tags were filled, lots of good meals, lots of beverages.............

Why cant it be deer season year round! Sleep at the camp is always better than at home!


----------



## chadihman (Nov 18, 2012)

I was able to get a doe in early smoke pole season then got another doe with the Mathews and just could not get the chance to stick a buck. Rifle starts on the 26th in pa so hopefully I can reach a buck with the 30-06 that I couldn't with the bow.
I use a dewalt 18v sawzall to cut the legs and head off and also to split the hind. Brother and I have gotten really good at getting them skined and quartered and still steaming when they hit the fridge.
My winter weekends will be full of making sweet bologna,dried venison,snack sticks and tending the smoke house. Any time left will be for cutting next years firewood for myself and a friend. 10 cord or more planned. 
Good luck and stay safe fellow hunters.


----------



## cascade_fisher (Dec 1, 2012)

*Cascade blacktail*

Here is my blacktail from the first day of the late modern season here in Washington. Going for an elk on Tuesday.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 1, 2012)

Just now grinding up the last of a doe I got. No chainsaw on this one but the sawzall did get used.


----------

